# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  --+| على يدينك أنا حبيت |+-- 2011

## علي المسقلب

*على يدينك أنا حبيت 

تصميم عآم :  2011
استغرق عمله : من سآعتين ونص إلى 3 سآعات تقريباً ..
الخآمات المستخدمة : 
 1- السماء ..
 2- العشب .. 
 3- المظلة ..
 4- البنت ..
 5- الطير ..
 6- خامة تعتيقية ..






تم دمجها معاً وإضافة بعض المؤثرات التي قمت بعملها لكي يظهر التصميم بهذا الشكل .. 

كلمات التصميم :-

 على يدينك انا حبيت
 وشفت الدنيا ذي وياك
 تبيني بعد هذا الحب
 والعشرة انا انساك
 تغلى واقسى وعاند
 محال اقطع ترى رجوآك
 بأمل ببقى العمر كله
 يا رب تحن لي و ألقاك

تصميم : علي المسقلب



التصميم

 
*

----------

هدوء الغرام (08-08-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..

تصميم جميل ومرتب ..

أعجبني بكل لمحآته ..

تسلم يدينك آخوي ..

ربي يعطيك العآفيه ..

ودي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جميل جدا 
شغل وفكرة روعه
بس لو مستر المرة شوي اخوووك
موفق اخي الكريم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*جد جد شي رووووعه وجميل 

ماشاء الله عليك

استمر 

موفق*

----------

